# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Cafe Fim 3D tại Hà Nội - Rạp chiếu phim cho các bạn

## chuotmapyeu

Với  không gian hiện đại, tiện nghi và kiến trúc hài hòa, bạn hoàn toàn  thoải mái, uống café hoặc dùng thức ăn nhẹ và thưởng thức những bộ phim  bom tấn của Hollywood qua kính 3D cùng bạn bè, gia đình.


 Nằm tại số 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội (cắt đường Vũ Trọng Phụng & Nguyễn Tuân), CHUẨN QUÁN - *Café Phim 3D*  chắc chắn là điểm đến lý tưởng cho tất cả mọi người. Đặc biệt là các  bạn trẻ thanh niên, sinh viên, học sinh. Nơi bạn có thể xem* phim 3D*  với màn hình rộng 42 inch theo công nghệ mới của LG, kính 3D không sạc  pin, hiệu ứng 3D luôn rõ nét cho dù bạn ngồi ở bất kỳ góc độ và khoảng  cách nào.

 Hãy  đến và chìm hoàn toàn vào không gian sôi động của những thước phim hấp  dẫn và đưa tay bắt những ngôi sao bay ngang qua sát mắt bạn. Woa!!!! Cảm  giác thật tuyệt mà bạn chưa bao giờ được chứng kiến .

 _Cảm giác bất ngờ , thú vị ngay trước mắt bạn mà chỉ có ở CHUẨN quán
__3D Cinema - 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội_  Điều  đặc biệt là ở CHUẨN QUÁN có hệ thống các phòng chiếu riêng biệt cho cặp  đôi, nhóm bạn hoặc gia đình,CHUẨN QUÁN không mở các phòng chiếu xem  chung, không mở các phòng chiếu đeo tai nghe mà nghe trực tiếp để tạo  cảm giác thoải mái cho người xem, các  phòng được thiết kế nhiều kiểu riêng biệt ấn tượng, phong cách 3D,  thoải mái, tha hồ cho các bạn lựa chọn. Các phòng chiếu đều được trang  bị điều hòa, lót thảm, lát gỗ ấm cúng như trong ngôi nhà của bạn.

  Và...CHUẨN  QUÁN còn nhận tổ chức các buổi sinh nhật, offline, liên hoan, họp lớp  với một không gian vô cùng lãng mạn, nhẹ nhàng.Đây quả thực là một nơi  rất phù hợp với những sở thích của các bạn !

  Ngoài  ra, đến với CHUẨN QUÁN, ngoài các đồ uống thông dụng với mức giá sinh  viên từ 10k đến 35k các bạn còn được thưởng thức các món ăn ngon kiểu  Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản và một số nước nổi tiếng về ẩm thực như đang ngồi  trong các nhà hàng sang trọng bậc nhất.

  Với  phương châm: ‘Sự hài lòng của các bạn là niềm vui của CHUẨN QUÁN’ thế  nên CHUẨN QUÁN đưa ra mức giá xem phim cực kỳ phù hợp với mọi người.
Tất cả các ngày trong tuần, không phân biệt trong tuần hay cuối tuần, sáng hay tối, chuẩn quán đều đưa ra một mức giá chung là:
 +  Đối với phim HD: 40k/h dành cho 2 người (20k/người/h), thêm một người  trong nhóm (nhóm 3, 4, 5, 6 người) thì thêm 10k/người. Từ người thứ 7  trở đi CHUẨN quán không thu thêm tiền xem phim nữa.
 +  Đối với phim 3D: 50k/h dành cho 2 người (25k/người/h), ), thêm một  người trong nhóm (nhóm 3, 4, 5, 6 người) thì thêm 15k/người. Từ người  thứ 7 trở đi CHUẨN quán không thu thêm tiền xem phim nữa. Nhóm bạn đi  càng đông, càng vui và... càng rẻ...
 _Quá rẻ phải không các bạn???_  Hãy  đến với CHUẨN QUÁN – 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội để cảm  nhận, thưởng thức cùng nhịp điệu cafe Phim 3D và các món ăn mới lạ.
 Để biết mọi thông tin chi tiết và gọi điện đặt phòng trước xin vui lòng liên hệ theo số máy:04.668.10325 
Hotline :0167.667.2345
Địa chỉ : 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội
Like Facebook  ủng hộ ,xem ảnh quán và đặt phòng nhé các bạn:  http://www.facebook.com/3dcafecinema Hy vọng CHUẨN QUÁN sẽ mang đến cho các bạn một cảm giác thật sự thoải mái và thân thiện...!
*P/S: Nhân dịp khai trương, CHUẨN QUÁN giảm giá 15% cho tất cả các hóa đơn!!! ĐẶC BIỆT giảm giá 20% cho bạn nào share Fan page của CHUẨN QUÁN 3D Cinema:* *http://www.facebook.com/3dcafecinema** trên tường của mình nhé!!!*

----------


## duongha_cfo

*P/S: Nhân dịp khai trương, CHUẨN QUÁN giảm giá 15% cho tất cả các hóa đơn!!! ĐẶC BIỆT giảm giá 20% cho bạn nào share Fan page của CHUẨN QUÁN 3D Cinema:http://www.facebook.com/3dcafecinema trên tường của mình nhé!!!*

----------


## hkcodonlaanh

Có chi nhánh nào ở SG ko bạn  :Smile:

----------


## duongha_cfo

Cảm ơn mọi người!
Mọi người ủng hộ, động viên chủ quán nhé! Like cho mình nhé: 
Nhân dịp khai trương Quốc Khánh 02/09, Cafe Phim 3D - Chuẩn Quán 3D Cinema miễn phí xem phim HD, 3D cho nhóm xem phim từ 12 người trở lên từ 01/09 đến 03/09/2012
Tất cả chỉ có tại CHUẨN QUÁN 3D CINEMA!!!
P/s: Nhớ đặt phòng trước các bạn nhé:
04.66810325 - 0167.667.2345

----------


## duongha_cfo

CHUẨN QUÁN đã có Website để các bạn vào Search phim cần xem, xem giới thiệu và Trailer các bộ phim ở Chuẩn quán cùng với các đầu sách được thiết kế ở Tầng 2 yên tĩnh tại Chuẩn quán. Qua Website các bạn cũng có thể được hỗ trợ trực tuyến, gửi góp ý, yêu cầu phim,... 




Các bạn ghé qua nhé: 
Bạn nào có Facebook thì vào Face Fanpage của CQ ủng hộ tụi mình nha! 
Cảm ơn mọi người!!!

----------


## duongha_cfo

Bắt đầu từ ngày hôm nay 27/9/2012 Cafe Phim 3D - Chuẩn Quán 3D Cinema 50_ Nguyễn Huy Tưởng _Thanh Xuân chính thức có bánh pizza và mỳ Ý cực ngon với giá cực hấp dẫn cho các men giá chỉ 35,000/1 suất nhé!!!!!!!!!

----------


## duongha_cfo

Upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## greencanal89

Tuyệt cú mèo luôn...

----------


## duongha_cfo

*Chuẩn quán đang update rất nhiều các phim mới và các món ăn hấp dẫn mà giá lại cực rẻ. 
Các thông tin mời các bạn qua Fanpage: www.facebook.com/3dcafecinema 
Hoặc Website: http://cafephim3d.net để biết thêm chi tiết nhé!!! 
Cám ơn mọi người!!!*

----------

